# The Apocalypse of John - Isbon Beckwith



## JM (Sep 9, 2020)

_Description: 

"This work is at the advanced level. Beckwith was an American professor of the New Testament in the General Theological Seminary in New York. This commentary is a mix between Historicist and Idealist. He takes the Antichristian power to be Rome throughout history."

“A critical and exegetical commentary by a priest in the Protestant Episcopal Church first published in 1919. Extensive introductory material, followed by over 400 pages of commentary. A work of impeccable scholarship. Amillennial.” – Cyril J. Barber_









The Apocalypse of John; : Beckwith, Isbon Thaddeus, 1843- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


p. cm



archive.org













The Apocalypse of John: Studies in Introduction, With a Critical and Exegetical Commentary


First published in 1919, The Apocalypse of John focuses extensively on the eschatology and Apocalyptic works of the Old Testament and late Jewish writers, as well as the analysis of John’s own writing in the last book of the Bible. Isbon T. Beckwith believes that one must read Revelation in...




www.logos.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## psycheives (Sep 11, 2020)

Thank you for sharing!


----------

